

J.L. interviewing Alexis Ohanian (reddit) right now (started 1pm PST). - abstractbill
http://www.justin.tv/jessicaycombinator?reddit

======
whimsy
For those who don't know who Alexis Ohanian is, <http://alexisohanian.com/>
and on twitter <http://twitter.com/kn0thing> and on HN
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=kn0thing> =)

From Wikipedia, "Reddit was founded by Steve Huffman and Alexis Ohanian in
2005, both 22-year-old graduates of the University of Virginia. It received
its initial funding from Y Combinator."

------
kn0thing
FYI, here's that reddit 'time machine' of screencaps since day 0:
<http://reddit.blogspot.com/2006/12/time-machine.html>

~~~
Aetius
Unrelated, but did you get the second account on HN?

~~~
kn0thing
Maybe? :) Hacker News was originally to be a subreddit, after all.

------
randall
Does anyone have a solution other than Skype for peer-to-peer video? How can I
reliably get video peer-to-peer?

~~~
jeebusroxors
SIP does video. Give asterisk a shot.

<http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+video>

------
arnorhs
It seemed like Jessica's video was fine. It must have been Alexis' connection.
Or network routing between the two of them.

Maybe he was just downloading stuff and forgot to turn that off...

~~~
kn0thing
I think it was sub-par wifi in my hotel room. I shoulda wired up before the
interview. Sorry everyone.

------
ashishbharthi
Watching it on Justin.tv's gorgeous iPhone App.

------
jules
Technology sucks, it never works...

~~~
jl
Ugh! I came up to Justin.tv to broadcast today so Randall (of Justin.tv) could
oversee things. Unfortunately, there seemed to be a problem with the Skype
connection that was beyond our control. I may need to do these interviews in
person.

~~~
ashishbharthi
Or may be use wired phones?

